# Soloist sizing...



## gibson00 (Aug 7, 2006)

I seem to be inbetween sizes on the soloist, 54 or 56.
Does anyone happen to have a 56cm SLC (or SLC-SL) that they could post a pic of with a 73cm saddle height (from center of bb to top of saddle, measured through the seat tube)???
I would forever owe you beer...
Thx!!!!


----------



## Aldo (Apr 16, 2007)

That is exactly my saddle height and I ride a 54cm SLC-SL.
I use http://www.competitivecyclist.com/za/CCY?PAGE=FIT_CALCULATOR_INTRO


----------



## gibson00 (Aug 7, 2006)

Aldo said:


> That is exactly my saddle height and I ride a 54cm SLC-SL.
> I use http://www.competitivecyclist.com/za/CCY?PAGE=FIT_CALCULATOR_INTRO


Aldo, could you post a pic of your bike?

And to everyone else, I'd really love to see the pic of a 56 with a 73cm saddle height.
Thanks!!!!!


----------



## Aldo (Apr 16, 2007)

Here they are.


----------

